# video capture for Canon 5D Mark II



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

just got a 5D mark II and love it.

What I don't love is how iPhoto handles the video. Now I know I should probably upgrade to Lightroom, PS, or Aperature, but for now, I'm using iPhoto. Seems like iPhoto really bogs down with the video from the 5D mark II and has crashed a couple of times.

What I'm wondering is what is the best way to capture the video from the CF card of the 5D mark II - i.e. geting the video from the CF card to my computer. Do you use 3rd party software? Card reader? It's the one weak link in my workflow right now.

thx


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well...

Are you using iMovie? Final Cut Express? Final Cut Pro?

I think that the simplest way to get the video off your camera is to pop the CF card in a USB reader and use Image Capture. (Somebody correct me if I'm wrong!)

However...if you're trying to edit in FCE or FCP (don't know about iMovie) your files will need to be transcoded to AIC or ProRes or something equally edit-friendly.


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is an email reply that I just got. I like the idea of FW for video capture. I use FCP for work, and will probably use that for editing, or iMovie if it's a simple project. I looked up FW CF card readers and saw expresscard CF card readers. I'm assuming the express card connection would be much faster than FW 800. Either way, they look like good options t me. Anyhow, here is the email reply from a person who has a Canon 5D mark II:


> Hi,
> 
> the very best way to import CF cards is to use the Disk Utility app to create disk images of each CF card on your computer and import them from there. It is not complicated but could put you at loss if you have never done it. I guess I should write a blog post about this...
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

While I can't attest to iPhoto's handling of video, I can confirm CF card readers. We use the SanDisk Extreme Firewire (FW800) model to download all of our images & the few test vids we've shot. Get the files to your desktop or images HD, backup immediately (either by hand or w/ PhotoMechanic) & have at them.

If you want to view a test chart for fastest readers (including ExpressCard), fastest cards, etc., check here.

Rob's done a great job testing & posting.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Making images of CF cards seems like a rather redundant step in my opinion. The video files should be readable directly. Either import them in whatever software package you use, or copy them to a folder. Time Machine should pick up from there for backup purposes.

As for card Readers, I have the Lexar FW800, and it's really fast. I wish they had something similar for the SD card in the T2i my wife uses.

BTW, good choice on the 5DII. I just love mine, the image quality for stills is incredible!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Get a card reader for sure. Depending on the speed of the CF crds you're using it's not worth going to an expresscard or firewire reader ... most of the CF cards are not going to max out USB2 anyway (except maybe some of the latest greatest super expensive fast ones). I've had really good luck with the Sandisk all-in-one type readers, they are fast and durable (my current one is going on 3 years old, that's got to be some sort of record, at least for me .. most card readers have a pretty short shelf life).

If you're going to use FCP to do the editing (and even for quick/small ones you probably want to) there's a plugin from Canon specifically for FCP that does a full log and transfer of the files -- including the step that transcodes the very high bitrate H.264 into Apple ProRes -- which you will want to do as high bitrate H.264 is not really a good native editing format, it will bog down the biggest and baddest MacPros when you try to realtime edit.

Canon Digital Learning Center - Introducing EOS Movie Plugin-E1 for Final Cut Pro


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Get a card reader for sure. Depending on the speed of the CF crds you're using it's not worth going to an expresscard or firewire reader ... most of the CF cards are not going to max out USB2 anyway (except maybe some of the latest greatest super expensive fast ones). I've had really good luck with the Sandisk all-in-one type readers, they are fast and durable (my current one is going on 3 years old, that's got to be some sort of record, at least for me .. most card readers have a pretty short shelf life).
> 
> If you're going to use FCP to do the editing (and even for quick/small ones you probably want to) there's a plugin from Canon specifically for FCP that does a full log and transfer of the files -- including the step that transcodes the very high bitrate H.264 into Apple ProRes -- which you will want to do as high bitrate H.264 is not really a good native editing format, it will bog down the biggest and baddest MacPros when you try to realtime edit.
> 
> Canon Digital Learning Center - Introducing EOS Movie Plugin-E1 for Final Cut Pro


nice tip. Just installed the plug-in.


----------

